# BuLLy & Diesel his cat



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

[/img] BuLLy SmItH & diesel.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

[/img]




[/img]


momo said:


> [/img]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2011)

They look happy.


----------



## dmarcus (May 21, 2011)

They look like there about to take care of some business..


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> They look like there about to take care of some business..



i would agree with that. we all live in one big pack here!'lol' lindy


----------



## dmarcus (May 21, 2011)

momo said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > They look like there about to take care of some business..
> ...



They both have a look of determination and nothing will stand in there way..


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> They look like there about to take care of some business..



ha ha maybe the cat . bully is a momma's boy!


----------



## Dutch (May 21, 2011)

Bully reminds me of my Diesel, the Bully... haha. Have a look



Only his tongue made it inside... the "rest" was resting on the balcony


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Bully reminds me of my Diesel, the Bully... haha. Have a look
> 
> 
> Only his tongue made it inside... the "rest" was resting on the balcony



yes they must know each other . they look alot alike ha ha!


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Bully reminds me of my Diesel, the Bully... haha. Have a look
> 
> 
> Only his tongue made it inside... the "rest" was resting on the balcony



we call that ... bully giving a razzberry!'lol' lindy


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 21, 2011)

Those two look like there up to no good!!! Makes me miss my bully!!


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Bully reminds me of my Diesel, the Bully... haha. Have a look
> 
> 
> Only his tongue made it inside... the "rest" was resting on the balcony



you are a cutie diesel! lindy



ticothetort2 said:


> Those two look like there up to no good!!! Makes me miss my bully!!



hello, and thank you! i bet you miss Bully. BULLY MAKED ME LAUGH SO HARD , I NEEDED MY ENHALER! so sweet and funny. i needed that . bully does remind me of my bully too! thanks again, lindy




[/img]


ticothetort2 said:


> Those two look like there up to no good!!! Makes me miss my bully!!


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

Awww I love bulldogs  and I love the pic of Bully and Diesel "his cat" lol They are totally adorable! Thanks for sharing with us


----------

